# Deer Lease Brazoria county Angleton Area



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

We may have about 4 or 5 spots open on our lease if anyone is interested just pm me with a name and phone number I should know something by Thursday or Friday for sure. 1500+/- acres 10 guns total, no guest allowed, no one can hunt off your tags including kids(not my rules), has a camp house no electricity or water, must have a 4X4 atv the mud is rough and we got about 2" of rain this evening so it probably just got worse, lots of hogs and a good amount of deer. Its $15OO a gun and after you look at it if you decide you want it we would need the money this weekend. It located off of cr30 of 521 it borders the Nash wildlife preserve and its a mile from the BarX and a little over a mile from Planters point. Thanks Zack


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I've seen some awesome deer at the bar x. Somebody better jump on this. I hour from the house. That would be nice!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dang sweet deal. Especially with the close proximity to Houston, the gas savings alone would justify it. I grew up in the area and have also seen some great deer on the BarX and surrounding areas. If it wasn't for "no kid" thing, I'd probably be all over it. But, I need to spend more time hunting with my son.

Good luck.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Hogs?*

Do you have any off season hog hunting?


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

I hunted around there a few times in the late 70's. What a great place to be,


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Its a year round lease, I wish kids could hunt also I have 4 year old that hunted with me for the past 2 years in about 3 more years he'll be ready to shoot I'll probably find another lease because of that rule.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I bet the skeeters are a mother........sounds good.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

No kids, no me. Sorry.


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ben 979-491-5720 or 979-480-3056


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

The no kids rule is a deal killer for me....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Is this the same lease that the land owner kicked all the members off a few years ago because he was "trying" to sell the land?


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

skinnyme said:


> The no kids rule is a deal killer for me....


Ditto that. This is literally 5 minutes from my house. It could be free and I wouldn't do it if Hunter couldn't come with me.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

bearintex said:



> Ditto that. This is literally 5 minutes from my house. It could be free and I wouldn't do it if Hunter couldn't come with me.


If you purchased 2 spots, your kid probably could hunt with you....

Actually, just messing with you. That rule definately would be a turn-off for anyone that wants to hunt with their kids. Not sure why they just don't allow it, and only let the child hunt off the parents tags. Oh well, their lease, their rules.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

The previous guys had been on it for about 20 years from what I was told but only 3 or 4 hunted and they paid for the other guys just to keep the lease. He went up on the price is the reason they got off. The kid rule has been a deal breaker for alot of my buddys too. Not my rules but if I could change them that would be the first thing I would change.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

there's a reason there is 4-5 spots open....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

gulfcoast200 said:


> The previous guys had been on it for about 20 years from what I was told but only 3 or 4 hunted and they paid for the other guys just to keep the lease. He went up on the price is the reason they got off. The kid rule has been a deal breaker for alot of my buddys too. Not my rules but if I could change them that would be the first thing I would change.


yea the previous group had 20yrs of managing and work put into the lease and then the owner got greedy. Not my kind of lease.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

We still have a few spots left. 281 827 3857


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

I went and looked at the lease yesterday. Parts of it have standing water right now from all the rain but the lease is well set up, has blinds and feeders set, and I saw a lot of game (several deer including at least one decent buck, a lot of pig tracks and a couple of pigs). The guys I met seemed like a good group and I'm signing up. 

Its less than 30 minutes from my house so I'll actually be able to hunt it frequently, including evenings and a few mornings. The price is the same as the other leases I looked at around the state but they're far enough away that it would be difficult to maintain feeders or hunt more than a few days / season. 

I see that a lot of people don't want to sign a lease that doesn't allow children or guests but those are both pluses to me. I like a quite hunt and I like to know who's in the field with me. To each his own.

Gary


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

flyingfish said:


> Its less than 30 minutes from my house so I'll actually be able to hunt it frequently, including evenings and a few mornings.
> Gary


ouch!


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

flyingfish said:


> I see that a lot of people don't want to sign a lease that doesn't allow children or guests but those are both pluses to me. I like a quite hunt and I like to know who's in the field with me. To each his own.
> 
> Gary


I wish I could do this, but this year is not good for me. And... while I would like the option to be able to bring a guest (or kid) out, I don't have any kids and that would not be a deal breaker for me. I would have a lot to do, however, to be prepared to hunt such a "muddy" area. Good luck filling the lease.

WS4F


----------



## Scott3609 (Jun 1, 2014)

*New to the area and looking to hunt*

Hello, is this lease still open? I am new to the area, just transferred to Sweeny and looking to hunt and fish. Thanks:texasflag


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Its a 7 year old tread, lol


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

I was wondering "What brought this back to Life"


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea I wish I could delete the thread I'm tired of getting private messages for a deer lease I no longer run.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

gulfcoast200 said:


> Yea I wish I could delete the thread I'm tired of getting private messages for a deer lease I no longer run.


Get the mods to lock the thread...at least it would stay buried.


----------



## edkucerajr (Nov 17, 2009)

im interested ed kucera jr 7134927750


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's locked.

TH


----------

